# Need rescue ASAP plz!



## Baby's Mama (Feb 20, 2021)

I have 7 boys who are 9 months old, 2 boys who are 4 months old, 1 girl who is 9 months, and 5 girls who are 4 months old. I also have a boy that's a year old and doesn't like other rats. I'm needing a rescue of all ASAP to save their lives and hopefully let them live them out in good homes! My number is 913-705-4880 and my name is Michelle. A day or two may be too late?


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Where are you located? Local small animal rescues can help you, please reach out to them!


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Where are you located.


----------



## IloverattiesUwU (Jul 22, 2021)

Is it ok with you to tell us why?


----------

